# Things to do in Ft. Worth near Train Station?



## Rafi (Jan 27, 2007)

It looks like I'll be visiting Austin on business in a few weeks, and the trip gives me a rare chance to take the Heartland Flyer, which I've yet to ride. I do have a few questions, however, before I pitch the idea to my wife (who can enjoy a train ride, but has a much lower threshold for long rides), who would probably come along.

1). How is the scenery Austin-Ft Worth?

2). It looks like we'd have a three hour layover in Ft. Worth (assuming the Eagle arrives on-time). Is there anything within walking distance of the train station? Movie theater? Restaurants? Museums? Downtown shopping?

3). How is the ride from FTW to OKC? I imagine most of it will be in the dark, which is a shame (can't fit in a southbound trip, unfortunately), but I'd still like to do it.

4). How is the area of town near the OKC train station? We'd arrive on a Friday night and would probably want to stay the weekend to see the town. I don't know too much about Oklahoma City, though, and would be interested in knowing how much of a tourist town it is and how easily one can navigate without a rental car.

Thanks for any advice!

-Rafi


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Jan 27, 2007)

I've only been to Ft. Worth ITC once, but from my observations, it is not directly in downtown. When I was looking for a nearby place to eat, there was nothing in sight. However, the ITC serves almost all T buses which you can ride free within downtown, and which can take you about anywhere in Ft. Worth, including the stockyards (but its not free to ride to the stockyards). The buses run often on weekdays, and fairly often on weekends. ITC also serves Greyhound and TRE commuter rail to Dallas. If the Eagle arrives late, and you don't have time to take a bus, there is a small food establishment inside the station, which has a limited selection.


----------



## daveyb99 (Jan 27, 2007)

Scenary AUS-FTW is so-so. Nothing really big to see, but not awful either. I think the Temple station is the most interesting, and I think you can step off the train there for a moment.

In FTW, the station IS DOWNTOWN, and only a few blocks from Sundance Square. There are numerous resturants, a couple of museums (cowboy art), the courthouse, and a generally great atmosphere for tourists. It covers about a six-square block area, and expanding. There is a FREE downtown circulator bus, but with the nice weather, a walk is very fast. Just turn right out of the station and you are only 5 blocks away (the station in on 9th, walk north then west on 5th - begin from 5th and Main....)

Other sights in FTW are farther, and you probable will not have time to wait for a bus, visit, and catch a bus back. If you a really interested, there are some great museums in the Arts district (Cowgirl Museum, Science and History, Kimball Art, Amon Carter Art, Modern Art) about a 10 minute cab ride each way. The Stockyards are is fun, especially if you can see them run the herd through.

But again, your time may limit your adventure possibilities.

The ride from FTW-OKC is better that AUS-FTW, especially through the Oklahoma Arbuckle Mountains.

The OKC station is adjacent to Brick Town, which is quite similar to Sundance Square in FTW but not a big. OKC is a pleasant city, I do not think you will find any problems. When there, be sure to visit the OKC Murrah Building memorial - about a mile north of the station.

Hope that helps


----------



## saxman (Jan 27, 2007)

^Pretty much what he said is correct. The station is in Downtown and just blocks away from nice places. The best part of the Texas Eagle is south of Cleburne to McGregor. You get a glimps of West Texas here as you cross the Lake Whitney bridge and travel over nice rolling hills. You'll even be able to have lunch going northbound.


----------

